# External screens to fit round internal blinds?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Next week we are changing our van for a Knaus which is on a Renault Master base. Currently we have Taylormade external screens for a Fiat Ducato and were thinking of ordering a Master screen for the 'new' van. The Knaus though has fitted internal blinds to the cab windscreen and door windows and I'm wondering if the standard Taylormade (or other) screens for the Master will fit round the framework that contains the cab door window blinds?

We are also heading in the van for London, then France, within a week of picking it up, and there may not be time to get new screens. Does anyone know if the Ducato screens could be used with the Master, if only in a 'better than nothing' mode?


Chris


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Until recently we had a MH on a Renault Master base which had internal Remis blinds. Our external screens fitted with no problems, I can't remember now whether they were Taylormade or Silverscreens I'm afraid, but it probably doesn't make much difference.

We left the screens in the vehicle when we sold it because our new van is Ducato based, but your comment about compatibility has got me wondering whether we have wasted our money on replacing them.  

Sandy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Until recently we had a MH on a Renault Master base which had internal Remis blinds. Our external screens fitted with no problems, I can't remember now whether they were Taylormade or Silverscreens I'm afraid, but it probably doesn't make much difference.
> 
> We left the screens in the vehicle when we sold it because our new van is Ducato based, but your comment about compatibility has got me wondering whether we have wasted our money on replacing them.
> 
> Sandy


If we'd known we could have done a swap. :lol:

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Surely no matter which blinds are fitted internally by the converter the outside of the vehicle remains standard, unaltered? Therefore any external blind for that model must fit if it's been correctly made? Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Surely no matter which blinds are fitted internally by the converter the outside of the vehicle remains standard, unaltered? Therefore any external blind for that model must fit if it's been correctly made? Alan.


I don't know how other blinds fit but our Taylormade ones loop over the cab doors with a Velcro fixing on the inside. The 'cassette' structure that holds the blinds effectively increases the thickness of the doors at that point, so I doubt the two parts that form the loop would meet properly to be Velcro'd together.

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, I see. Thanks for explaining.

Not too difficult to modify or lengthen the fixings I would guess, or even tell the makers and ask them to lengthen them, Alan.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

When you ring Silverscreens they ask about blinds. If you give them the make of the blinds they make screens to fit.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Erneboy and Blondel

Yes, I suppose I knew it must be possible to have some custom made, or modified for this combination of base vehicle and blind, but I was hoping to pick up some ready made ones in the short time between picking up the van and heading off to London/France. If the Fiat ones fit, albeit badly, it would be best because then we can wait until we get back to get the right ones.


Thanks


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd risk it Chris,

You will mostly need a sunscreen and your older ones will fit near enough, take some elastic or something to adjust the door fit if necessary

Have a good trip

Aldra


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

The fit of external screens is affected by the blinds on the inside of the doors. I recently bought a set of blinds from Silverscreens and they arrived within 24 hours of order being placed. They will also question you on your van to ensure they supply the correct item. They seem to know van formats inside out (no pun intended!)

I suggest you give them a call. My bet is that they will get the blinds to you before you pick up the new van.

Enjoy!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Lydnian said:


> Hi
> 
> The fit of external screens is affected by the blinds on the inside of the doors. I recently bought a set of blinds from Silverscreens and they arrived within 24 hours of order being placed. They will also question you on your van to ensure they supply the correct item. They seem to know van formats inside out (no pun intended!)
> 
> ...


We pick up the van on Weds, and I was wanting to wait until after then befor ordering screens as I won't be sure about the details of the blinds until then. Also, I had hoped to check whether the Fiat screens will fit well enough to use temporarily. It's helpful to know they can be so quick though. We leave here on Tues next week so haven't got long to get things organised.

Chris


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Lydnian said:


> Hi
> 
> The fit of external screens is affected by the blinds on the inside of the doors. I recently bought a set of blinds from Silverscreens and they arrived within 24 hours of order being placed. They will also question you on your van to ensure they supply the correct item. They seem to know van formats inside out (no pun intended!)
> 
> ...


Was going to say that myself but internet been down for last 24 hours  too much rain no doubt


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Lydnian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Why not pop down and see Taylormade - they are in Honley near Huddersfield.

They made some up specially for our Ducato rear doors in a very few days.


----------

